# Looking for backhoes pottstown!



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Need backhoes in the Pottstown area Montgomery County, Pa. Can anyone help?


----------



## OFIGUY (Oct 27, 2006)

*Hoes*

How Many Are You Looking For ? May Be Able To Help But Wont Know For Sure Till End Of Next Week.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Well depends on what you have. As of right now I need 2 with or without operators. No pusher is needed as the company we do work for supplies them. pm me with any specs you may have!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

bump to the top


----------



## dvlscapes (Aug 3, 2007)

I got 2 skid steers 1/2 hr away, my 863 I have has the biggest backhoe attachment that can be mounted on a bobcat. Not a backhoe but damn close.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Give me a call 610-802-0744. I'll get you hooked up if you still have the equipment!


----------

